# 2015 ford diesel



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking at pulling the trigger on a 2015 F 350 single wheel. What's the general consensus. Will be pulling a boat, 36' travel trailer and an occasional 32' to South Texas.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Supposed to be bad A! I've got a 2011 and it will tow anything you put behind it. The 15 are supposed to have a bigger turbo and a manual jake brake! Go ahead, pull the trigger. They're gonna be bad! You won't have a problem pulling either on of those trailers.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Post a picture when you can-I'll be watching for it-Got a 2012 & love it-Pulls hay trailer,24' boat & gooseneck horse trailer 3 horse with no problems.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

2013 F350 Lariat cc lwb 6.7 with 3.55 gears. 18mpg on the road at speed limit. 12mpg pulling 12,000lb 5th wheel. Pulls good. 
Can't tell the 21ft boat is back there.
I'm a Chevy guy and haven't got used to the ergonomics. I'm still pushing the end of the turn indicator stalk for cruise control.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

My cousin was telling me the 2015 Super Duty diesels were having trouble with catching on fire. It is just hearsay to me. I don't know. Anybody heard of any issues?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My 05 F350 SRW pulled those loads with no problem. I had a 15K lb 5th wheel. ought to be a piece of cake for the 2015.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> My cousin was telling me the 2015 Super Duty diesels were having trouble with catching on fire. It is just hearsay to me. I don't know. Anybody heard of any issues?


He may have been confused with this 2016 prototype that caught fire the other day.

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/ford-f-series-super-duty-fire-photos-amazing/


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely a difference in what's left after a car fire.

Current vehicles there is a somewhat recognizable shell left over 

If this one was aluminum it went right to the frame.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an '11 F350 SRW and it'll tow just about anything without a flinch. That '15 will have even more hp & torque to play with.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*2015 Ford Do it!*

Do it!!! I just pulled the trigger last month on one and I can honestly say it is the best truck that I have ever driven ( and I swap quite often). It is quiet comfortable, and a boat load of power. I went from a 12 gmc sierra Duramax and there is no comparison. I got the F250 King ranch diesel with 3:55's and have put 5k miles on it now. I am averaging about 16mpg unloaded and probably the only complaint so far is 9 MPG pulling the offshore boat( 9k weight) Ive been told the mileage will only get better though. 
You wonâ€™t be disappointed!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You won't regret it for sure.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

czbrian said:


> He may have been confused with this 2016 prototype that caught fire the other day.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/ford-f-series-super-duty-fire-photos-amazing/


its a new heat treatment.


----------



## awoehl1 (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a 2015 f350 and I love it! I had a 2011 f350 and chipped it. These run like the old one did chipped! I'm sold already!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Fixed it for ya. Nice truck!


----------



## awoehl1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks bud


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Man, that is a nice looking truck. 

We were having a discussion at work the other day about "which would you buy and why" between the big three. 

I have know real knowledge of the differences between the three of them but hands down, the Ford wins the looks category. I saw a silver SWB CC going down the road just the other day and couldn't take my eyes off of it. The owner probably thought something was wrong with me. 

I just wish I had a need for all that truck. It would spend more time sitting around than getting used. I have an old Chevy now (K2500, 4WD, 454, NV4500) and I barely drive it. I'd hate to drop big cash on a truck to sit but I bet I'd find a reason to drive it more.

That's enough rambling from me. Nice trucks, guys.


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Just picked up a '15 Lariat Silver w/black leather, love it so far. Sitting in it it was the most comfortable of the three for me. Had a '99 and an '08 and this one definitely has a lot more neat stuff and a lot quieter, we'll see how it pulls next week.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Impressive...


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Found
On
Road
Dead
Lol :texasflag


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

doby1969 said:


> Found
> 
> On
> 
> ...


GM found on tax payers dollar bills LOL.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Off subject a bit but if any of you put on aftermarket on your 2015 King Ranch F250*

Im looking for a rear center cap in the new 2015 Caibou color. If anyone knows of one or has a lead please message me at [email protected] or call me at 9792191886


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

thehastenman said:


> Im looking for a rear center cap in the new 2015 Caibou color. If anyone knows of one or has a lead please message me at [email protected] or call me at 9792191886


craigslist or dealership.


----------

